# We've Joined



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Good evening all,

I have become OBsessed and have finally decided to join after lurking for some time. DH and I are working on purchasing our first OB and we (read I) have become convinced that the 31 RQS is just what we need. We are in discussion with 2 different dealers here in the Puget Sound - hoping to get the best deal possible. We have received a quote from Holman, waiting on one from Lakeshore, and are planning on checking out Krueger RV and Russ Dean RV. Any advice is gladly appreciated! Maybe you all can clue us in on what worked for you or what you would have differently.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Barron6pack said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have become OBsessed and have finally decided to join after lurking for some time. DH and I are working on purchasing our first OB and we (read I) have become convinced that the 31 RQS is just what we need. We are in discussion with 2 different dealers here in the Puget Sound - hoping to get the best deal possible. We have received a quote from Holman, waiting on one from Lakeshore, and are planning on checking out Krueger RV and Russ Dean RV. Any advice is gladly appreciated! Maybe you all can clue us in on what worked for you or what you would have differently.


Welcome!  







"OBsessed"...love it!


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome to Outbackers! You're gonna enjoy this site and your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. If I could do one thing differently when I purchased, I would have checked for more dealers. We loved the outback and bought at the first dealer we found that had one. You have already done that so you are way ahead of me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to Outbackers!!!*

*We're more than just a Site - We're a Family!!!!!*


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to our family! The first rule is to ask questions, any questions. before you buy. An informed purchaser is a powerful purchaser. I don't know that you can get a deal from a dealer in Washington that would beat someone on the East Coast BUT you can leverage their deals to make yours better.

Outbacks are by no means perfect but they are a good fit for my family and it has proven to be a good purchase. We bought our 28BHS almost three years ago and have been very pleased with it. Our kids love it and our friends enjoy visiting us.

I would say that as important as the purchase of the trailer is, how you use it is even more important. The people on this site may be a little Outback-centric but we recognize that everyone has different needs and a different idea about what it means to camp. Figure out what you want to do and then select your camper based on that.

Reverie


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Let me add my welcome to Outbackers! You're gonna enjoy this site and your new Outback!
> 
> Mark


I absolutely love this site already. I have learned so much from all of you. With you guys around hopefully this will be smooth sailing for us.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OBsession from another left coaster!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

A big PNW welcome to you. Good luck on the negotiating -the two PS dealers try to hold the line pretty tight. Don't forget about Blue Crick in Spokane. Remember that Foley RV is Part of the Freedom Roads/Camping World dealership group - they have policy to meet or beat other deals.....

Map Guy


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

map guy said:


> A big PNW welcome to you. Good luck on the negotiating -the two PS dealers try to hold the line pretty tight. Don't forget about Blue Crick in Spokane. Remember that Foley RV is Part of the Freedom Roads/Camping World dealership group - they have policy to meet or beat other deals.....
> 
> Map Guy


So good to hear that about Foley - we are making our 2nd visit on Saturday!
The salesman wants to show us SOB and I'm not going in to it with an open mind. I think I have been brainwashed by this Forum!









Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! We love our 31RQS and am sure you will too.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to the Clan! Hope you can officially become an Outback owner soon!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Have fun picking just the right one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Barron6Pack to the outback Family
31RQS is a nice model
Hope all works out for you and you get a nice deal

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you joined us.









Congrats on the pending Outback purchase. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Outbackers! 

As far as choosing a dealer, Holman has really good pricing. If you would prefer to buy locally from Krueger's RV or Russ Dean RV (ask for Lorre Jobs or Keith), make sure to tell them that OUTBACKERS.COM SENT YOU!!


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Holman came in 5K less than Tacoma and Krueger. (DH said he isn't adverse to a road trip







)Tacoma and Krueger were comparable in price. Blue Crick is calling back tomorrow with prices (they have some 2006's in stock and quoted the same price as the '07 which seemed odd) and we will be up to see Foley on Saturday. I guess we have some bargaining ahead of us! 
I would really like to keep the purchase local so that we can avoid issues with the warranty work not being handled - Good thing I read those posts during my OBsession!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Barron6pack said:


> Holman came in 5K less than Tacoma and Krueger. (DH said he isn't adverse to a road trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should PM "Y-Guy"....he has a great relationship with Russ Dean. Won't hurt to try...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if your local price is higher BUT reasonable.....the service can worth it's weight in gold.If you buy outside your area....ask the forum if anyone has experience with your local one and how they will treat you if you buy from someone else


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, Roy and Kris! You'll LOVE that combo- EX+RQS.. They are made for each other. I've already "met" you on the MPG thread. My wife drives the "Magic Bus", and I agree- seeing her behind the wheel of that beast makes my knees weak! Maybe you ladies should start your own club within a club


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....a couple of additional pieces of information:

If you do go with Holman or Lakeshore, their shipping prices really vary. I think Holman was $1.40/mile and Lakeshore quoted me $1.15/mile. Another Outbacker went with Holman as they had a better price than Lakeshore, but he had it shipped via Uship.com for slightly under $2000 from Holman to Enumclaw, WA....that could save your DH a lot of driving









Also, if you go with Holman or Lakeshore, consider using "At Your Service" mobile RV service & repair. We have and recommend Don Palen to everyone we can. He has years of experience, formerly the Service Manager for one of the local Keystone Dealers (who shall remain nameless), and travels from WA to CA to ID and MT...
He is an authorized for Keystone warranty repair and comes to you! That way you avoid the "Local Dealer Attitude"....i.e. "Did you buy your Outback here?....Oh







".

At Your Service
Don Palen
1-800-767-8865

just my $.02!

Good luck and WELCOME to Outbackers!

Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....a couple of additional pieces of information:
> 
> If you do go with Holman or Lakeshore, their shipping prices really vary. I think Holman was $1.40/mile and Lakeshore quoted me $1.15/mile. Another Outbacker went with Holman as they had a better price than Lakeshore, but he had it shipped via Uship.com for slightly under $2000 from Holman to Enumclaw, WA....that could save your DH a lot of driving
> 
> ...


oh yeah! I forgot about that guy Tricia! but if he's tied up in Montana and you need service NOW, to be in good with local dealer could be nice. Does this guy have other employees? I'll pass his name around...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll check with Gordon as he's been the one to talk with him...even as we were looking for our fifth wheel, Don was kind enough to give us his experience on various manufacturers/models from a service/build perspective. I believe he has at least 3-4 others working for him as well.....and point well made, there may be times one is "forced" to schedule service with the local dealer. Though, I seem to recall a recommendation to check with other "Keystone" warranty centers, not just "Outback" dealers. One family said they always took their trailer to the Keystone Class A Motorhome dealers service center. They thought the service was better, overall customer experience was superior and they had bought their TT locally, just didn't like the service center. So depending on the $$ saved, a person has MANY options for service. Don't let the local dealer (who won't "deal" on price) hold you hostage!

Sorry, this one hits a button with me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have been using a Keystone dealer for service, they don't sell OUtbacks but sell Keystones and we used to be a customer there. They have done our work but we weren't necessarily at the top of list. But now that we are buying from them again, I expect the princess treatment!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







That's a great tt. I hope it all works out for you.

Scott


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought this thread was dead and you guys keep coming up with more information! It is fun to go back and read it all. Thank you. DH is sorta/kinda leaning towards Lakeshore right now. Called Saturday, talked to Sean (nice guy!), got the price, and figured out the shipping, but we would probably pick it up. I'm thinking it will be a couple more weeks before we make a final decision. DH doesn't make decisions lightly, thinks through everything fully. Except for marrying me and look where that got him - a heap of trouble.








Thanks for the alternative ideas on service!

[quote name='Calvin&Hobbes' date='Apr 15 2007, 06:42 AM' post='208021']
Welcome, Roy and Kris! You'll LOVE that combo- EX+RQS.. They are made for each other. I've already "met" you on the MPG thread. My wife drives the "Magic Bus", and I agree- seeing her behind the wheel of that beast makes my knees weak!

Maybe that is why DH always says "Honey you go ahead and drive." You would think I would have figured it out by now!









Maybe you ladies should start your own club within a club









Now that is a good idea...


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if your local price is higher BUT reasonable.....the service can worth it's weight in gold.If you buy outside your area....ask the forum if anyone has experience with your local one and how they will treat you if you buy from someone else


Thanks for the idea! I started a new topic...


----------

